# ID confirmation please



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i got this plant as salvinia cucutta but i can not find any information on the web...does it go by another name or is it just plain wrong? thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is definitely genus _Salvinia_, and it could be species _cucullata_ (note different spelling).


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes! it was a spelling thing!!! thanks so much, i know see more info on the web with photos and all


----------

